# Need a name



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

New puppy is arriving next week and we haven't been able to decide on a name. We would like to have something unique and have it match our current hav Vanilla. Yes we tried Chocolate but it doesn't roll off the tongue well and then we'd need to find a pink hav to name Strawberry :biggrin1:

Names anyone? :ear:

O and here's the obligatory pic ound:

BTW it's a girl


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG! That puupy is the cutest ever!!! Looks like a SAM to me Not that creative I know


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

one cute puppy for sure. How about Sky....as in the movie. ?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a cutie!! Vanilla and Cream? Coconut...Coco.....Prailine.....Cinnamon? Pudding?, These combinations might give you a wicked sweet tooth on a daily basis, lol 

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I also like the name Porter


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohhh wow... What a beauty. Coco, Molten, Cafe


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Cute puppy, how bout "Chai"


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Cute puppy, how bout "Chai"


I like that too!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

What a cutie! How about Mocha or Bosco?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

He? She? I like Chai too.  Fudge. Wasn't there a group in the late 60s called Vanilla Fudge? Extremely cute puppy!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> He? She? I like Chai too.  Fudge. Wasn't there a group in the late 60s called Vanilla Fudge? Extremely cute puppy!


I was going to suggest Hershey or Fudge, he looks like a Fudgie 

He's an adorable puppy, congratulations! you must be so excited


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I like Chai too. Of course, now I want a cup of Chai.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

With those gorgeous blue eyes, I'd name her, "Blue".


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I like Coco Chanel!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

what about coco? sweetie? mookie?


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a hard time naming my own puppy, lol. Just wondering where you got her from? She is adorable!!!!!!!!!! I know how exciting it is. I have only had my baby for a short time. She is around 13 weeks now. I like a lot of the suggested names!


----------



## Lfb321 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi! I'm a newbie here but our puppies are half sisters (I think)! We are getting one of Diva's females. How exciting. I can't wait to see which name you pick!


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

These are all great!! Knew I could count on you guys! I love Chai and Coco Keep them coming


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Lfb321 said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie here but our puppies are half sisters (I think)! We are getting one of Diva's females. How exciting. I can't wait to see which name you pick!


Which one is yours? We had a hard time picking. They were all gorgeous. Really wanted to take them all!!! LOL Maybe we can share pics of them growing up. I'm going to try showing so this should be an interesting year


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Beautiful pup! I love Chai and all I could think of are
Cinder, Brandy,Fawn,Taffy and brandy. Think it's easier picking male names lol


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Capi~cheeno! Capi for short!

What a gorgeous pup!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

*Canela* call name "Nela", "Nel" or "Ela"

I love *Coco*

*Honey* goes great with Vanilla ice cream by the way! or you can go the spanish route and call her *Miel*, call name "Elle"

You can also call her *Turrón de Azúcar*, call name "Zuki" but that's me, I love Long names


----------



## Lfb321 (Nov 20, 2011)

unjugetito said:


> Which one is yours? We had a hard time picking. They were all gorgeous. Really wanted to take them all!!! LOL Maybe we can share pics of them growing up. I'm going to try showing so this should be an interesting year


We are getting Ellie (she's dark chocolate with light eyes). It was so hard to pick. Like you, I wanted them all! I would love to see pics as she grows up. Did y'all get Dosey? She and Ellie were our top 2 picks. How exciting! Have y'all gotten her yet?


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Ellie was my top pick but personality wise she is more laid back and I really wanted an outgoing pup for show ring so we went with Dosey. Ellie is gorgeous though and a real cuddlebug I'm told! I'm getting her on Tuesday. Wooohooo!! When does Ellie come home?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I love it when we have families on the forum!!!:whoo:


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

OOo I like Canela hmmmmm


----------



## Lfb321 (Nov 20, 2011)

unjugetito said:


> Ellie was my top pick but personality wise she is more laid back and I really wanted an outgoing pup for show ring so we went with Dosey. Ellie is gorgeous though and a real cuddlebug I'm told! I'm getting her on Tuesday. Wooohooo!! When does Ellie come home?


We have no plans of showing Ellie. We just plan to love her and spoil her rotten! We have 2 small children who have enough energy to go around (and around, and around, and around), so I was looking for a puppy who was a little more laid back. I hope she loves to cuddle because I see a lot of that in our immediate future! Ha! She is supposed to be here the 22nd. I can't wait! I'm pretty sure I'm more excited than my kids. Dosey is beautiful too. I'm glad you chose first and made the decision for me! I kept looking at the pictures of the two of them together and they were both so dang cute I couldn't make a decision! You'll have to post some pics when you get her.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

We have five kids who are mini energizer bunnies too LOL 
Even if showing doesn't work out she will be our lovebug forever so we are very excited to get her!! Where do you u live? I'm in orange county NY


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a chocolate hav & I wish I had named him Teddy because he looks so much like a bear. I think you could get away with naming a girl dog Teddy! haha. I ended up naming my guy Charley Brown but he gets called everything OTHER than his name. hahah including Pooh-bee. hahaha. Weird I know. But he answers & thats what counts!


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

I LOVE the name Charlie Brown I probably would have stolen it if I had a boy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

charley_brown said:


> I have a chocolate hav & I wish I had named him Teddy because he looks so much like a bear. I think you could get away with naming a girl dog Teddy! haha. I ended up naming my guy Charley Brown but he gets called everything OTHER than his name. hahah including Pooh-bee. hahaha. Weird I know. But he answers & thats what counts!


I LOVE Charley's name!!! ... and we always end up with lots of silly "pet" names for our critters. (and actually our kids too, when they were younger!) Our cat's real name is Snowbelle, but she gets called "Obi-won-fuzz-nobi", or "Fuzz-nobi" for short. Kodi is either "Puppy Face" or "Monkey Boy", or depending on the circumstances, just plain "Trouble" (as in, "Here comes Trouble!")ound:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

charley_brown said:


> I have a chocolate hav & I wish I had named him Teddy because he looks so much like a bear. I think you could get away with naming a girl dog Teddy! haha. I ended up naming my guy Charley Brown but he gets called everything OTHER than his name. hahah including Pooh-bee. hahaha. Weird I know. But he answers & thats what counts!


Don't feel bad. My dog has a fancy name "Peluito King Bumi" call name "Bumi" but my kids call him Boomboom, boomerang or boomboy and I have been known to call him Bumilicious :biggrin1: He answers to any of those names! eace:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

unjugetito said:


> OOo I like Canela hmmmmm


You might want to consider whether the two names would sound too much alike - whether the dogs could differentiate the sound, providing you did stick with calling her 'Canela'.  Finn's breeder had named him Alfalfa, called him Alfie (she had named the litter after the Little Rascals - appropriately, it would seem :biggrin1. I think Finn looks like an Alfie and I would have kept him as Alfie, but thought it sounded too close to Augie - wanted something distinctly different sounding. We usually call him Finnster or Stinkerpants. Augie gets called Monkey Butt a lot. :biggrin1:

Back when I was in high school, there was a girl in my class named Teddie. And that was many years ago, before all the unique names you hear these days. I like the name Hershey that someone came up with too. Chai still sounds good too.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

unjugetito said:


> I LOVE the name Charlie Brown I probably would have stolen it if I had a boy!


Thanks!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

"Bronte" is cute and would sound good when you yell it out the back door. Bonus: it would make you sound literary. 

"Kimiko" is a favorite Japanese name for girls. It is fun to say.

"Fudge" is yummy.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

... and we always end up with lots of silly "pet" names for our critters.

Coco's nickname could be Cocopuff.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

How about Godiva? Lindor (call her Lindy). Truffle? Cadbury (more for a boy).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I also love Kahlua. What a beauty she is.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack has several nicknames. Furbot, Jack-Attack, Mr. Snuffles.

My favorite is when we let him out of his crate. My kids yell, "Release the Jacken!" 
Yeah, they have seen "Clash of the Titans". ound:


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

How about "Bean"?? She's a cutie!


----------



## Lfb321 (Nov 20, 2011)

unjugetito said:


> We have five kids who are mini energizer bunnies too LOL
> Even if showing doesn't work out she will be our lovebug forever so we are very excited to get her!! Where do you u live? I'm in orange county NY


Wow! 5 energizer bunnies! And I thought I was tired with just two! We live in Mississippi. Are y'all shipping her or picking her up? We thought we were going to be able to pick Ellie up but it didn't work out so she will have to be shipped.


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Yup five kidlets and soon two doggies. There's always room for one more :biggrin1:

I was going to propose a playdate for the sibs but Mississippi might be just a bit too far for a meet up. ound:

I look forward to seeing pics of your pup when you get her home. Trust I plam to spam the board when I finally get my bundle :whoo:


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

We also have a chocolate Hav. I wanted to name her Caramel but I knew it would get shortened to Carrie and that is actually my eldest daughter's name 
But I still like the name especially if your new pup has some golden colouring like ours does. 

Congratulations on your new puppy and enjoy.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I love bean, beanie... easy to say and is one of those names that people end up using as a nick name anyway.

Coach, coachie-boo, boo, boogaloo, bubishka, it's pretty out of control at this point.


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

I also have a little chocolate girl and I called her Bear. But she gets called Bearbear or BB or brown bear. She has lots of nicknames haha
Have fun with your little one, mine is certainly a fluff ball of fun!!


----------



## Bona (Sep 9, 2008)

How about "Choco" shorter for "Chocolate" and easy to pronounce.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

coco, Buster Brown -so adorable


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Its been a very hard day with the pup today but we did finally name her in spanish.
We will be calling her Chocolate (cho-ko-lah-teh) and will be calling her Latte for short..
Thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Only just seen this thread[been so busy]Anyway don't know if you have decided on a name yet, but I like Nutella for a little chocolate brown girl Hav.I'm guessing you have the chocolate,hazelnut spread in the US,called Nutella.


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

I like Coco


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

unjugetito said:


> Its been a very hard day with the pup today but we did finally name her in spanish.
> We will be calling her Chocolate (cho-ko-lah-teh) and will be calling her Latte for short..
> Thanks for all your suggestions


Great name! I like the shortened version too


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I love the name porter as well.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

oooops! didn't realize you already named her. latte is wonderful. what a beauty.


----------

